

Extra cash for work - US Earned Income Tax Credit - nwatson
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/03/15/174358638/a-surprisingly-uncontroversial-program-that-gives-money-to-poor-people

======
nwatson
Contrast with <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5768570>. This US $60
billion program with wide bipartisan support gives poorer folks extra cash
after making at least some income ... many use the extra capital to support or
establish their own business.

